
How to Accept Over-Engineering for What It Really Is - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/@fagnerbrack/how-to-accept-over-engineering-for-what-it-really-is-6fca9a919263
======
convolvatron
I think this is poor use of terminology. No one with any experience can deny
that there are self important programmers with a highly twisted sense of
reality that can effectively destroy a project or product. Or that engineering
should be appropriately balanced against business desires.

But'Over-Engineering' conjures images of drinking cups made to withstand the
force of a tank rolling over them. Or platinum fasteners, or spending 20
months doing usability studies as the market slides past.

The failure modes that this article describes are just bad engineering. Or
broadly, bad organizations that tolerate or can't differentiate bad
engineering.

